# New Grizz Alternates



## HB

*Link*










Looks like a PJ.


----------



## Basel

Not liking those.


----------



## Dre

They don't already play in those...man every team has like 2-3 alternates now...


----------



## Kidd

Looks like ***.


----------



## GNG

Getting one. Look really good.


----------



## HKF

I actually like them.


----------



## Floods

Tried way too hard with these. I would have made them yellow/gold, and not shiny.


----------



## GNG

http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/video/2009/10/21/uniformunveil091021mov-1095837


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

very offputting


----------



## Kidd

downright revolting.


----------



## Wade County

Dig 'em - theyre nice.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

These are nice!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Easily a top 5 jersey


----------



## Knick Killer

Not bad at all. A little risky but i like it.


----------



## Basel

After actually seeing them play in these jerseys, they're kinda growing on me. Not as bad as I first thought.


----------



## Kidd

Basel said:


> After actually seeing them play in these jerseys, they're kinda growing on me. Not as bad as I first thought.


I was going to say the exact same thing.


----------

